# Coworker at work causing my anxiety



## moonwalks (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey guys just looking for advice on how to act or do regarding one of my co-workers. We used to get along but then she started talking behind my back all the time and figured out I have anxiety.

So when I'm sitting down at my cubicle I tend to just focus on my work and ignore what's going on around me. Maybe this co-worker thinks I'm ignoring her when she comes around to talk to other people. She usually never greets me. 

But yesterday I said morning then she says something like I'm so annoying and she can't stand me while I was talking to someone else. Anyways this made me feel terrible the whole day. She makes work so awkward for me so I don't know how to act towards her.


----------



## woovor (Apr 13, 2014)

Just ignore your co-worker mentally and be the better person. Don't get to her level and start insulting her or talking behind her back. 

If she starts insulting you in front of co-workers just stay calm and ask her nicely if you did something to offend her and talk it out. That might make her really uncomfortable and might cease the insulting. She will continue if you don't say at least something to her but keep it friendly. 

If she really gets verbally abusive, just focus on defending yourself and nothing offensive. Coworkers usually prefer siding with the cool headed people. 

Still continue being nice to her even if she isn't back to you. Maybe your good behavior might rub off on her.


----------

